# Would WHOLE MILK Cause Chronic Diaper Rash?



## Aziah (May 10, 2005)

DD has a chronic diaper rash problem that I can't pinpoint to a food. But it DID start around the time I started her on whole milk (I didn't think it was that because she has been drinking yogurt and eating cheese before then). The rash will start to go away...but then she will get a bout of diarrhea and it will flare up again. Do you think it is because of the whole milk??!!


----------



## crunchymomof2 (May 23, 2005)

My son gets diarrhea and it causes him a very painful diaper rashe when he drinks alot of milk. Cheese and yogurt dont cause that problem for him. But I have been told that those are higher quality dairy products.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes it can. My ds1 is lactose intolerant but he can have cheese and yogurt. Cheese has very little lactose and the bacteria in yogurt breaks down the lactose for you. Perhaps you could try some lactose free milk and see if the problem clears up?


----------

